# Substrate layers?



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

How should I layer my substrate? The bottom is going to be a false bottom with egg crate and should I put 1-2 layers of window screen? Then a layer of Sphagnum moss, then the substrate mix?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's what I do, top to bottom:



 Leaf Litter (usually live oak and magnolia - smaller leaves for thumbs)
Ron Gagliardo's soil mix that he developed while at Atlanta Botanical Gardens (aka ABG mix)
Coconut _husk _in a thin layer to help prevent substrate reaching the:
Window screen mesh (single layer)
LECA (aka Hydroton, Hydroballs, all that stuff) - in your case you're using egg crate instead of this part


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

johnc said:


> Here's what I do, top to bottom:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, okay. Can I do a layer of Sphagnum moss instead of coco husk since I already have a bunch of Sphagnum moss?


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

terrariumman said:


> Oh, okay. Can I do a layer of Sphagnum moss instead of coco husk since I already have a bunch of Sphagnum moss?


Yeah but the sphagnum breaks down faster than the coconut husk - I don't see it as being a good drainage choice. Just my opinion. I sometimes use sphagnum in temporary terrariums or grow-out tanks, but I've never used it in a real terrarium.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

johnc said:


> Yeah but the sphagnum breaks down faster than the coconut husk - I don't see it as being a good drainage choice. Just my opinion. I sometimes use sphagnum in temporary terrariums or grow-out tanks, but I've never used it in a real terrarium.


Ah, gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

terrariumman said:


> Oh, okay. Can I do a layer of Sphagnum moss instead of coco husk since I already have a bunch of Sphagnum moss?


I have used sphagnum as a "barrier layer" and I don't really like it. It absorbs too much water and doesn't let it drain into the drainage layer. This water collected in the sphagnum tends to wick back into the soil, keeping the soil too wet IME.


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

phender said:


> I have used sphagnum as a "barrier layer" and I don't really like it. It absorbs too much water and doesn't let it drain into the drainage layer. This water collected in the sphagnum tends to wick back into the soil, keeping the soil too wet IME.


Oh, okay. Thanks!


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

this is how i do it.

first is the drain layer whether it be egg crate or leca
followed by the screen mesh
following by my soil mix
followed by a nice layer of leaf litter
and spread out some spag just to hold that moisture


----------



## terrariumman (Oct 15, 2007)

DCreptiles said:


> this is how i do it.
> 
> first is the drain layer whether it be egg crate or leca
> followed by the screen mesh
> ...


So put some spag on top of the leaf litter? All over or just on a few spots?


----------

